# Shift Light Compacto



## maddC (Ago 12, 2013)

Bueno esta ves les traigo un pequeño circuito que a mi me ayudo bastante en mis tiempos de mecanico y corredor principiante (ahora me doy cuenta de q*ue* no es realmente necesario) se trata de un Shift Light la famosa lucesita que alumbra cuando se debe hacer el cambio de marcha, he visto uno que diseño alguien de este foro a quien no recuerdo pero la verdad un maestro!!! era uno que tenia corte de rpm y tacometro led incorporado... bueno... este solamente tiene la funcion de shift light pero a mi me agrado bastante por ser bastante compacto y facil de fabricar... es una modificacion mia hecha a un circuito q*ue* haye alguna vez cuando comenzaba a aprender de electronica (cosa en la que todavia estoy ) pero bueno... sin darle mas vueltas... espero q*ue* les sea de ayuda como me fue a mi 

... animense es bastante sencillo!!!

Saludos


----------



## TTMP (Mar 28, 2014)

no podes mandarme una imagen del archivo pcb que no puedo abrirlo... lo podes pasar a .pdf? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2014)

Se abre con PCBWizard, aquí lo tienes en .PDF


----------



## danielkmx (Jul 1, 2014)

buenas, ¿tienes por ahí el esquema para que los que no sabemos hacer pcbs podamos hacerlo?

Muchas Gracias.


----------

